# ONR One Bucket vs Two Bucket



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Lets hear your views


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I still use two buckets when using ONR, don't ask me why, probably phycological, but I do feel a rinse bucket is always worth it..


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

nothing is harder about using an extra bucket with just plain water in there. its no hassle and doesn't eat into the time in which it takes to wash the car really, so i do it just for peace of mind and also its a habit now anyway.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

2 always.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

2 for me


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm strongly uncertain in this regard. Using second bucket of plain water could dilute the solution thus lower the safety of ONR. It's just my hypothesis but anyway I would stick either with one bucket or two buckets both with ONR solution...


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> I'm strongly uncertain in this regard. Using second bucket of plain water could dilute the solution thus lower the safety of ONR. It's just my hypothesis but anyway I would stick either with one bucket or two buckets both with ONR solution...


My thoughts/ logic (may be flawed logic) would be that if we use take the wash media from a pass on the car (so dirty and needs rinsing) and into the 2nd Rinse bucket then squeeze the wash media dry (sponge/mitt/mf/ other) then no water would be transferred into wash solution bucket.... thereby not introducing any incremental amount of water and thereby not affecting the dilutiuon ratio.

Again my logic (flawed maybe) that even if you didnt squeeze the media dry I do not think the amount of water would dilute the solution enough to be of concern, based on the dilution ration given by ONR by the manufacturer.

I guess you could always start with a stronger solution, I extra capful or maybe 1oz or even 1/2 oz to the wash solution to compensate for any dilution that may occur.

I dont think there would be enough tangible dilution to be concerned with, but thats a conmfort of my armchair opinion, without actually having proved/ disproved it.

Good thought though.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been using one bucket for two years now after previously using two and the results are no different: I have no marring, and it performs just the same minus using another bucket of water. Just make sure to use a grit guard or keep the wash media above the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

2 for me the sponge gets rinsed in the water and squeezed out so wouldn't dilute the ONR in all honesty its one extra bucket which give me peace of mind at minimal cost. could also argue using one may inhibit the ONR if the car is heavily soiled?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

christian900se said:


> I have been using one bucket for two years now after previously using two and the results are no different: I have no marring, and it performs just the same minus using another bucket of water. Just make sure to use a grit guard or keep the wash media above the bottom of the bucket.


Hi Christian....I am not sure there would be a need for a grit guard based that the working action of ONR is that the dirt is locked/ suspended inside the water so there is no grit floating loose (to be picked up/ transferred), one of the benefits and USPs of why ONR works... of course I may be wrong, in which case i will sit corrected :thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

It's just my view and I haven't had time to read all the replies, but 1 bucket is what you want, by trying to ring out any dirt from the applicator (grout sponge in my (and i guess a lot of people's) case) into a clean bucket of water it's really going against what ONR achieve's by actually holding the dirt in suspension, I know it's not really an issue but with each wash you are obviously at least doubling the amount of water used and there was another point I was going to make but forgotten now, lol. 1 bucket 5/6L of ONR is more than enough for my case.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> I'm strongly uncertain in this regard. Using second bucket of plain water could dilute the solution thus lower the safety of ONR. It's just my hypothesis but anyway I would stick either with one bucket or two buckets both with ONR solution...


Mike, not withstanding those who favour just one bucket (I see their view above and can understand it, even though I always use two), I like your suggestion that the 'rinse' bucket can also have ONR added to it - so you simply rinse it the 'second' bucket as normal, wring out, then return to your wash bucket to reload with wash solution.
Before everyone calls out - that doubles the amount of ONR used, I know it does - Mike's given a super cautious approach to using two buckets if you're concerned about diluting....
I know it's eco-friendly detailing, and the suggestion might not be completely eco-friendly, but it's a lot more eco-friendly than a rinse.....and I love ONR when it takes my fancy because of its convenience.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Again my logic (flawed maybe) that even if you didnt squeeze the media dry I do not think the amount of water would dilute the solution enough to be of concern, based on the dilution ration given by ONR by the manufacturer.
> 
> I guess you could always start with a stronger solution, I extra capful or maybe 1oz or even 1/2 oz to the wash solution to compensate for any dilution that may occur.
> 
> ...


Yep, also good logic Steve :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Will try ONR 2BM next time for sure! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only used the single bucket and just did it today so cant comment on the 2 bucket system but will try to remember to try next time.


----------



## flarkitdw (Sep 20, 2010)

After using the 2BM with ONR washes for about 2 months, I found I was spending too much time between rinsing the MF cloth and resoaking the cloth again with the ONR mix. So I changed to an approach which works well for me:

- Make up 4L of QD-strength ONR mix in a bucket
- Fill a 2L pump-spray from the bucket
- Soak a thick MF cloth in the bucket and squeeze excess out so the cloth is damp but not dripping.
- Fold the cloth into quarters and proceed to wipe the car following a pre-spray routine which alternates between spraying a panel, allowing to dwell for a few minutes, wiping off, spraying next section, drying 1st bit, wiping, spraying...)
- When the whole cloth has been used, drop it into a bucket of clean water in preparation for being washed later.
- Soak a fresh cloth in the ONR bucket and continue to clean the car

This method requires 3 cloths for my medium sized sedan, which is fine for me. I refill the sprayer once from the bucket and may have a little left over, which I leave in the sprayer until the next wash.

ONR is great for doing the weekly weekend clean :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

1 bucket ( home made ) + grout sponge for me.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-30ml in 2 litre pump sprayer
-30ml in 2 gallons of water in 1 bucket
-Tile Sponge from B&Q

using 2 buckets is a waste of time, the sponge soaks in the dirt and then rinses really well in the bucket, no need to do this twice with the sponge method! ONR also does a good job of keeping the grit at the bottom of the bucket, so you can even get away without using a grit guard if you are very careful...

if you are using a microfibre or sheep skin mitt, you may want more than 2 buckets as its so damn hard to remove the dirt from them, i dont believe you can use these and not swirl the paint.

check this out if you still think 2 buckets are needed, believe me they are not! i have used ONR for well over a year now as my main wash technique...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190214


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Only need the one with ONR :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I've just tried out a normal wash sponge and the performance is still the same. I had a sponge about the size of my hand.

I agree now that using a sponge is actually better than using an MF mitt. :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

given up on the mitt/MF idea, as above, its just too hard to release the dirt from it I find.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

One bucket, been using it over 3 years and never had a problem.

I have some pics of my car after 2 years use and no swirl marks to speak off, just a few slight cobwebs.

Can't see any logic in 2bm for this, the solution holds the dirt in suspension at the bottom of the bucket.

Using 2bm just seems a complete waste of time and another few gallons of water wasted!!!!


----------



## jcentella (Apr 3, 2009)

For me, it is one bucket and multiple (3) thick mf towels.

Regards.


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

1 bucket here. I never went with the whole 2BM thing as I think it has more purpose in theory than in real life. Been using one bucket and a grout sponge for almost a year now, both with ONR and with normal washing. Several washes every week. Still no swirls visible even in sunlight.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

mighty82 said:


> 1 bucket here. I never went with the whole 2BM thing as I think it has more purpose in theory than in real life. Been using one bucket and a grout sponge for almost a year now, both with ONR and with normal washing. Several washes every week. Still no swirls visible even in sunlight.


WOW! Amazing results! Please could you post a picture of sponge you use?

I agree with 1 bucket after trying 2BM. I'm still not convinced about sponge safety however although it doesn't stain as much MF...


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

2BM for me, once you see the dirt in the rinse bucket, you don't really want to rub that on your paint work :doublesho


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Isn’t it about using the least invasive method of cleaning though. It might work fine but your limiting the potential to do damage in the form of swirls. Best practise surely.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Danny B said:


> 2BM for me, once you see the dirt in the rinse bucket, you don't really want to rub that on your paint work :doublesho


You won't rub it, ONR solution holds the dirt in suspension at the bottom of the bucket. Rinse water doesn't. :thumb:


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

This is the one I use. I have also occasionally used the zymöl sponge. I don't notice much difference between them.



















You can see that all the pores are open, and there is no place for dirt to get trapped against the paint surface. That's what makes it work. In a wet wool mitt the wool fibers will be clumped together.

As Mike T mentioned, ONR will keep the dirt at the bottom of the bucket beneath the gritguard. And when you wash with in a "normal" way with a different soap you should not see dirt floating around in the bucket. If you do, you havent done a good enough job with the prewash. My car is allways "clean" before I touch it


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> You won't rub it, ONR solution holds the dirt in suspension at the bottom of the bucket. Rinse water doesn't. :thumb:





mighty82 said:


> ....As Mike T mentioned, ONR will keep the dirt at the bottom of the bucket beneath the gritguard. And when you wash with in a "normal" way with a different soap you should not see dirt floating around in the bucket....


:thumb:

Maybe people need to take time to educate themselves on how these products works...its always good to RTFM


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

jonjay said:


> Isn't it about using the least invasive method of cleaning though. It might work fine but your limiting the potential to do damage in the form of swirls. Best practise surely.


Precisely and spot on..... and thats why ONR does a great job at what it does ...its suspends the dirt and lifts away from the surface, it doesnt hold it to the surface and drag it round.

Optimum Car Care Product Info _"...This unique product contains substantive polymers which bond to the paint and protect it during the wash. Therefore, No Rinse™ Wash & Shine offers greater protection and lubricity than conventional car washes..... The proprietary polymers bond to the paint surface to protect it from abrasion and micro-marring as you clean.....It acts as a water softener and conditioner to improve the quality of the water that touches your vehicle to provide the ultimate safe wash....."_

Loads of info that I am sure people can 'Google' for


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

For those that use one bucket how dirty does your water get?

Used ONR for the first time today and opted for pre-rinse and one bucket and my water was quite dirty after washing one side, which to be honest went against everything I thought was good for my paintwork, and ended up making up a second bucket full

Got a little video of the ONR holding the dirt and running down the panel, before I gave it another rinse and wipe down


----------

